# ITX Gaming PC



## Hias_147 (23. Juli 2019)

Guten Tag.

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit für mich, einen neuen PC anzuschaffen.
Aktuelles System (2014 gebaut):
CPU: Intel Xeon 1231v3
Kühler: Thermalright Macho 120
GPU: Sapphire Nitro RX 580 Plus (nachgerüstet, ziemlich am Anfang als sie rausgekommen ist, vorher R9 280X)
Board: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
RAM: 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB nachgerüstet 2016)
PSU: be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM-480W
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7200
Case: Fractal Design Define R4

Ich denke, dass ich so gut wie alles tauschen muss, da ich auf eine neue Ryzen Plattform umsteigen will.
Und dabei habe ich mir gedacht, aus Platz- und optischen Gründen mal ein ITX System ausprobieren möchte, oder hat es irgendwelche Nachteile (außer vielleicht schlechtere Luftzufuhr)? Unter meinem Schreibtisch ist nämlich nicht so viel Platz.
Da ich einen 2K 144Hz FreeSync Monitor habe, will ich auch wieder eine AMD GPU. Ziel für die GPU sind ~60+ FPS in 2K.
Budget: mehr als 1.250€ möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Ich habe schon ein bisschen geschaut und eine Vorauswahl getroffen, habe hierzu jedoch noch ein paar Fragen:
Case: NZXT H200i 
Ich kann nichts über passende Netzteil Größen finden, dann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ein ATX Netzteil passt oder? Oder braucht man für jedes ITX Case ein SFX Netzteil?
(Ich weiß, dass NZXT relativ teuer ist, viel Alternativen in ITX mit Sichtfenster gibt es aber nicht und das nächste was mir gefallen würde wäre das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv welches nur 30€ günstiger ist und das ist mir die schönere Optik dann doch wert)
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X.
Einen schwächeren Prozessor will ich nicht, damit ich wieder einige Jahre Ruhe habe. Der Ryzen 9 3900x erscheint mir aber ein bisschen Overkill für mich, oder macht es Sinn diesen zu nehmen?
Und wie ist es mit dem CPU Kühler? Ich habe gesehen, dass der Box Kühler den AMD beilegt recht passable Kühlleistung bietet, außerdem finde ich ihn optisch sehr ansprechend. Brauche ich dann überhaubt noch einen eigenen Kühler? (Ich denke, dass Overclocking für mich kein Thema sein wird, zumal das im ITX Case mit der Abluft auch schwierig sein könnte, außerdem kann der Kühler im ITX Case eh nicht so groß sein)
GPU: AMD RX 5700 XT
Was besseres gibt es von AMD im Moment eh nicht und ist auch in naher Zukunft nicht zu erwarten oder? Da es im Moment eh noch keine Custom Designs gibt, ist es egal von welchem Board Partner oder? Das Referenzdesign ist aber sicher ziemlich laut, macht es daher Sinn, noch auf Custom Designs zu warten?
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi
In ITX gibt es im Moment wenig Alternativen, soll ich hier noch auf günstigere Mainboards mit X570 Chipsatz warten? Onboard Wifi ist für mich ein Must Have und auch die anderen Features des Boards erscheinen mir Sinnvoll, oder tut es eines um ~100€ auch?
PSU: Da habe ich keine Ahnung wie viel Leistung ich brauche, habe aber mal das 550W be quiet Dark Power Pro ins Auge gefasst.

Dann noch die Teile, wo ich jetzt nicht viel Ahnung habe:
RAM: 16GB sind optimal im Moment oder? Welches Set soll ich denn da dann nehmen, es gibt ja Sätze zwischen 80€ und 200€. Und was sagen die Zahlen (zB DDR4-3200) aus, für was soll ich mich da entscheiden? Ich habe gesehen, dass DDR4-3000 das meistverkaufte ist, dieses ist aber laut Spezifikationsliste nicht mit dem oben genannten Board kompatibel.
SSD: Da hat sich seit ich den PC gebaut habe sicher auch einiges getan, außerdem sind sie nicht mehr so teuer deswegen denke ich darüber nach, nur mehr SSD zu verwenden und die HDD außen vor zu lassen. Insgesamt brauche ich ca. 1TB Speicher. (Sollte das dann irgendwann doch nicht mehr reichen, kann ich ja immer noch meine alte HDD einbauen).
Und wie ist es mit den neuen M.2 SSDs? Ich habe gelesen, die sollen nochmal um einiges schneller sein, soll ich dann eine zB 250GB M2 SSD für Windows und Programme etc. plus eine 1TB SSD für Daten verwenden oder gleich eine 1TB M2 SSD kaufen? Und welches Modell ist da sinnvoll?

Habe ich noch irgendwas vergessen? Monitor, Kabel und Peripherie habe ich, Windows Lizenz auch.
Sind die ausgesuchten Komponenten untereinander auch Kompatibel? Ich habe nämlich noch nie ein ITX System zusammengebaut.
Hat ein ITX System noch irgendwelche Nachteile, über die ich bescheid wissen muss? (Den eventuell höheren Preis fürs Mainboard nehme ich mal für die Optik und den Platz in Kauf, die meisten GPUs sollten in dem Case ohnehin Platz finden - bis 325mm)
Bleibt eigentlich nur die Frage, wie lange ich mit dem AUfrüsten noch warten soll, Hauptgrund fürs Aufrüsten ist in erster Linie nicht die GPU, die mir aktuell eigentlich eh für alles was ich spielen will ausreicht, sondern der Unterbau (Mainboard, RAM, Speicher, CPU) und eben der Platz. Eventuell könnte ich auch die alte Grafikkarte und Netzteil weiterverwenden und nur Case, Mainboard, CPU, Ram und Speicher tauschen, denn falls nächstes Jahr die neue Konsolengeneration rauskommt ist ja mit einem größeren Leistungssprung bei Grafikkarten zu rechnen oder?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe und hoffe, dass jemand meine Fragen beantworten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du ein µATX-Board nehmen würdest, das "Flashback" bietet, kannst du das BIOS für Ryzen 3000er problemlos vor dem Einbau der CPU updaten. Das wäre deutlich günstiger. Und es gibt genug Gehäuse, die auch kaum größer als das NZXT wären.

zB das hier https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-m...chwarz-mcw-l3s3-kgnn-00-a1707689.html?hloc=de  das ist nur 3cm höher, und etwa 7cm tiefer. Ich nehme mal an, dass die Tiefe eh kein Problem ist? So oder so: schau mal, wie groß das Gehäuse wirklich sein kann, damit es ich sag mal 10cm Luft überall hat. Das wäre seltsam, wenn es wirklich ein winziges Teil sein MUSS, obwohl er unter dem Schreibtisch steht. Da hat man doch idR höchsten Breiten-Probleme, aber keine in der Höhe (außer mit Monstertowern) oder der Tiefe. ^^

Denn mit µATX passt zB ein MSI B450M Mortar sehr gut, das kostet unter 100€. WLAN kann man sich wiederum ja auch per Stick verwirklichen, das muss nicht OnBoard sein. Wenn du trotzdem bei Mini-ITX bleiben willst: In NZXT passen ATX-Netzteile, kann aber sein, dass nur nicht-modulare passen, da die modularen Modelle etwas tiefer sind. 

Der Ryzen 7 3700X reicht dicke, aber die Frage ist, ob nicht sogar ein Ryzen 5 3600X dicke reicht. Von den Mehr-Threads, die der Ryzen 7 bietet, hast du nur was in bestimmten Anwendungen, aber für Games bringt es nichts. Aber verkehrt ist der 7er nicht. Der AMD-Kühler reicht, aber mit einem für um die 30€ für Sockel AM4 wäre es leiser, und bei Mini-IXT (oder auch kleines µATX) wäre das vlt. besser.

SSD: M.2 lohnt sich für manche Dinge - die Ladezeiten können sich verkürzen. Aber wenn M.2, dann auch eine schnelle mit PCIe. Preis-Leistungs-Tipp wäre die Crucial P1, die kostet unter 130 Euro für 1TB und liest/schreib mit um die 1800 MB/s. Es geht auch besser, dann zahlst du halt direkt eher 140-150€, aber ob du dann bei einem Spiel 1800 oder 2500 MB/s hast: davon merkst du an sich nichts mehr. Denn von der Ladezeit ist ja nur ein Teil auch "Daten scheffeln", vieles aber Entpacken usw., wo der SSD-Speed nur Nebensache ist. Du kannst auch eine 480-512GB M.2 kaufen, die sehr schnell ist, und dazu eine HDD. 1TB als HDD lohnt sich gar nicht mehr, denn der Aufpreis zu 2TB oder gar 3TB ist lächerlich gering, vor allem wenn du eh schon so viel ausgibst.



RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3200 sollten da eigentlich gut laufen. 3200 ist der Takt in MHz - und das ist genau der Wert, den die Ryzen 3000er "ab Werk" unterstützen. Langsameres geht auch, schnelleres wäre dann bereits im "Übertaktungsmodus". Und nur weil RAM nicht auf der Liste steht, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht läuft - es gibt so viel RAM, da können die Mainboardhersteller nicht mal ansatzweise alles testen.  

Wegen der 5700 XT würde ich noch auf Customs warten.


----------



## Hias_147 (24. Juli 2019)

Wow, Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.
Größe ITX könnte ich halt auch problemlos auf den Tisch stellen und das NZXT mit dem Sichtfenster macht auch optisch echt was her (vor allem das schwarz-weiße mit dem weißen Streifen innen), jedoch geht es da hauptsächlich um die Breite und da ist das von dir verlinkte Cooler Master sogar 1mm schmaler. Ich werde mal schauen welches Case mir sonst gefällt, evtl auch in uATX, das Cooler Master ist doch eher „spacig“ und ich mag mehr schlichte Eleganz deshalb bisher Fractal Design bzw. jetzt NZXT.
Bezüglich Abwärme und damit verbunden Lautstärke siehst du aber keine Probleme in so einem schmalen Case? (Ich warte sicher noch auf die rx 5700 xt customs, die dürften ja dann auch weniger problematisch sein als Referenz)
Wenn ich mir alles außer die Grafikkarte jetzt schon zulege, kann ich ja auch noch mein altes Netzteil solange weiterverwenden oder soll ich mir das auch gleich jetzt schon zulegen? Wie viel Watt brauche ich dann für Ryzen 3700X und RX 5700 XT? Passt das be quiet dark power pro 550w?
Bzgl. Speicher, macht eine ganz teure M2 Ssd wie die https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-3-0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--M_1292721.html Sinn? Die hat ja absurd hohe Transferraten und als Datengrab habe ich ja eh noch eine 2TB Hdd die ich weiterverwenden könnte oder ich kaufe mir eine günstige 1tb Ssd. (Die Samsung kann ich eh mit dem Gigabyte ITX Board verwenden oder?) Beim Speicher geht es mir eh hauptsächlich nicht ums Gaming sondern Ladezeiten generell (Windows, Programme, etc.)
Bzgl. Mainboard. Bei den Amd Chipsätzen kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, da ich bisher immer Intel verwendet habe. Aber macht es nicht Sinn, wenn ich mir schon alles neu kaufe auch gleich einen X570 Chipsatz zu nehmen? Die rx 5700 Karten sollen ja auch die ersten sein, die pci.e 4.0 unterstützen und sonst sind die Boards ja auch besser ausgestattet, die zusätzlichen Lanes würde ich ja für die schnelle M.2 Ssd auch brauchen, und wenn ich mir die Preise der „großen“ X570 boards anschaue, erscheint mir das Gigabyte Aorus ITX schon fast wieder günstig.
Ich hab jetzt mal auf mindfactory alles in den Warenkorb gelegt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221e9627a4b3a9fa61d17e39c411fcd8c93642726a6f0
Kommt so auf 1444€ (ohne Datengrab), mMn kommt es da auf die 100€ fürs günstigere Board mit dem älteren Chipsatz auch nicht mehr an.
Ist der Ram den ich ausgewählt habe gut? Ich habe mir gedacht wenn das Board diese rgb Lichtspielereien schon unterstützt suche ich mir gleich auch einen Ram der das mitspielt. Oder soll ich mir die 20-30€ sparen und den günstigsten ddr4-3200 nehmen, den ich finde? (Bei dem ganzen PC build geht es mir primär um die Optik, der Preis ist jetzt nicht so wichtig wenn ich das Ding die nächsten 5 Jahre jeden Tag sehe)
Ich vergleiche aber noch die Preise mit anderen Shops, muss nämlich auch noch den Versand nach Österreich miteinberechnen der bei mindfactory ja unverschämt hoch ist und sowieso würde ich gerne wenn möglich so viele Teile wie möglich bei Amazon kaufen wegen dem übermäßig „kundenorientierten“ Umgang bei Reklamationen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Wow, Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.
> Größe ITX könnte ich halt auch problemlos auf den Tisch stellen und das NZXT mit dem Sichtfenster macht auch optisch echt was her (vor allem das schwarz-weiße mit dem weißen Streifen innen), jedoch geht es da hauptsächlich um die Breite und da ist das von dir verlinkte Cooler Master sogar 1mm schmaler. Ich werde mal schauen welches Case mir sonst gefällt, evtl auch in uATX, das Cooler Master ist doch eher „spacig“ und ich mag mehr schlichte Eleganz deshalb bisher Fractal Design bzw. jetzt NZXT.
> Bezüglich Abwärme und damit verbunden Lautstärke siehst du aber keine Probleme in so einem schmalen Case? (Ich warte sicher noch auf die rx 5700 xt customs, die dürften ja dann auch weniger problematisch sein als Referenz)


 also, es geht halt darum, dass einfach nur genug Luft reinkommt - ob das Gehäuse 18 oder 25 cm breit ist, ist nicht so wichtig. Aber ein µATX-Gehäuse hätte halt insgesamt mehr Volumen, so dass mehr Luft rein kann. Dann reicht auch vorne ein "reinsaugender" Lüfter und hinten ein "rausblasender" problemlos aus. Bei Mini-ITX wird es halt wärmer, aber auch da reicht moderne Kühlung von CPU&Graka aus - aber es ist halt etwas schwerer, so dass es lauter sein wird.




> Wenn ich mir alles außer die Grafikkarte jetzt schon zulege, kann ich ja auch noch mein altes Netzteil solange weiterverwenden oder soll ich mir das auch gleich jetzt schon zulegen? Wie viel Watt brauche ich dann für Ryzen 3700X und RX 5700 XT? Passt das be quiet dark power pro 550w?


 Da reicht auch Dein altes noch locker aus. Ich hätte das schon vorher erwähnt, aber ich dachte, du willst den PC halt komplett verkaufen.    Ein moderner PC mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X und Laufwerken usw. braucht bei voller Last ca 150W, die 5700 XT braucht etwa 210 Watt. Selbst wenn du eine übertaktete Version kaufen wirst, reicht dein 480W-Be Quiet aus. Be quiet "untertreibt" nämlich bei den guten Netzteilen. Die 480W-Version kann bei Bedarf auch über 500W liefern. Dein PC wird aber selbst bei Leistungsspitzen wohl nicht über 400W gehen.


Bzgl. Speicher, macht eine ganz teure M2 Ssd wie die https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-3-0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--M_1292721.html Sinn? Die hat ja absurd hohe Transferraten und als Datengrab habe ich ja eh noch eine 2TB Hdd die ich weiterverwenden könnte oder ich kaufe mir eine günstige 1tb Ssd. (Die Samsung kann ich eh mit dem Gigabyte ITX Board verwenden oder?) Beim Speicher geht es mir eh hauptsächlich nicht ums Gaming sondern Ladezeiten generell (Windows, Programme, etc.)  [/QUOTE] Ich würde da lieber die hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-x4-32Gb-s-3D-NAND-QLC--CT1000P_1280845.html   doppelt so viel Speicher, und ob es nun bis zu 3500 MB/s oder "nur" 2000 MB/s sind, wirst du bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht merken. 

bzw. wenn Dir 480-512GB definitiv reichen, dann kannst du auch die hier nehmen: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...80-PCIe-3-0-x4-3D-NAND-TLC--CSSD_1279380.html   fast so schnell wie die Samsung, aber nur 75€, bei Amazon sogar nur 73€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07HR83J4S 




> Bzgl. Mainboard. Bei den Amd Chipsätzen kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, da ich bisher immer Intel verwendet habe. Aber macht es nicht Sinn, wenn ich mir schon alles neu kaufe auch gleich einen X570 Chipsatz zu nehmen? Die rx 5700 Karten sollen ja auch die ersten sein, die pci.e 4.0 unterstützen und sonst sind die Boards ja auch besser ausgestattet, die zusätzlichen Lanes würde ich ja für die schnelle M.2 Ssd auch brauchen, und wenn ich mir die Preise der „großen“ X570 boards anschaue, erscheint mir das Gigabyte Aorus ITX schon fast wieder günstig.


 Das kannst du machen, aber Nachteile hättest du auch mit einem B450 oder X470-Chipsatz nicht, außer dass du halt das BIOS selbst vorher updaten musst. PCIe 4.0 zB bringt Grafikkarten auf absehbare rein gar nichts. Selbst mit einem PCIe2.0-Board hättest du bei modernen Grafikkarten kaum messbare Leistungsunterschiede zu einem PCIe3.0/4.0-Board.

Wegen RAM: im Warenkorb war jetzt kein RAM mehr drin ^^


----------



## Hias_147 (24. Juli 2019)

Oh ich glaube den Ram den ich drin hatte gobt es nicht mehr weil ich ihn auch nicht mehr finde, war aber in etwa so wie der: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...RGB-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1138152.html Edit: Ich glaube es war dieser: https://www.alternate.at/Corsair/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-3200-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1457417?


Du meinst ich kann mein altes Netzteil überhaupt behalten? Ist ja jetzt doch schon 5 Jahre alt und ich meine damals als ich den pc zusammengebaut habe hieß es immer, wenn man Mainboard und Cpu tauscht soll man das Netzteil immer gleich mit tauschen, da sich dieses mit der Zeit „abnützt“. Ist das jetzt nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Oh ich glaube den Ram den ich drin hatte gobt es nicht mehr weil ich ihn auch nicht mehr finde, war aber in etwa so wie der: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...RGB-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1138152.html Edit: Ich glaube es war dieser: https://www.alternate.at/Corsair/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-3200-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1457417?
> 
> 
> Du meinst ich kann mein altes Netzteil überhaupt behalten? Ist ja jetzt doch schon 5 Jahre alt und ich meine damals als ich den pc zusammengebaut habe hieß es immer, wenn man Mainboard und Cpu tauscht soll man das Netzteil immer gleich mit tauschen, da sich dieses mit der Zeit „abnützt“. Ist das jetzt nicht mehr aktuell?


 Jein. Es ist nicht mehr so effizient wie früher - aber deswegen gleich neu kaufen wäre etwas übertrieben. Ich würde es noch behalten.

Das RAM kannst du nehmen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es mit Gigabytes LED-Steuerung kompatibel ist.


----------



## Hias_147 (24. Juli 2019)

Ja sollte kompatibel sein. 
Dann bau ich mir das mal so zusammen und kaufe die grafikkarte dann nach.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich bestelle, mindfactory liefert ja anscheinend gar nicht mehr nach Österreich und bei alternate ist alles zusammen fast 50€ teurer als bei mindfactory. Amazon sind die prozessoren ausverkauft und mainboard gibt es noch gar kein x570 in itx.
Gibt es sonst noch empfehlenswerte shops?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Ja sollte kompatibel sein.
> Dann bau ich mir das mal so zusammen und kaufe die grafikkarte dann nach.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich bestelle, mindfactory liefert ja anscheinend gar nicht mehr nach Österreich und bei alternate ist alles zusammen fast 50€ teurer als bei mindfactory. Amazon sind die prozessoren ausverkauft und mainboard gibt es noch gar kein x570 in itx.
> Gibt es sonst noch empfehlenswerte shops?


Du kannst mal bei Geizhals.de schauen und dort nach Shops filtern, die aus Österreich kommen. Ich kenne ansonsten noch notebooksbilliger, caseking oder auch ARLT, aber keine Ahnung, ob die nach Österreich liefern.


ps: Grafikkarte musst du dann erst mal die alte nehmen, da die Ryzen keine Grafikeinheit haben.


----------



## Hias_147 (31. Juli 2019)

Als erstes möchte ich mich einmal für die Hilfe bedanken.
Ich habe das System schon zusammengebaut und es läuft auch alles, halt noch mit meiner alten RX 580, da warte ich noch auf die RX 5700 XT Customs. Ich hab mir jetzt auch noch ein Netzteil bestellt, da ich den alten PC dann lieber als ganzes verkaufen würde als die einzelnen Teile oder ich finde noch eine andere Verwendung dafür. Habe mich aufgrund des besseren Airflows im Gehäuse dann für ein SFX Netzteil entschieden, und zwar für das Corsair SF450 (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07D84WF9P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1), da es das einzige SFX Netzteil mit Platinum Zertifizierung ist und im Internet gute Rezensionen hat. 450W sind dann eh auch locker ausreichend für mein System mit einer RX 5700XT oder? (Jetzt habe ich ja 480)

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch:
1. Der PC bootet zwar super schnell, es dauert jedoch gefühlt viel länger bis der Monitor ein Bild und Tastatur und Maus Strom bekommen, da läuft der PC schon fast 10 Sekunden dann startet erst Monitor und Tastatur/Maus (der eigentliche Bootvorgang dauert danach keine weiteren 10 Sekunden mehr), das kommt mir etwas komisch bzw. ungewohnt vor. Ist das normal bei der M.2 SSD oder woran kann das liegen?
2. Das Gehäuse (NZXT H200i) hat ja eine integrierte automatische Lüftersteuerung, soll ich den CPU Lüfter dann auch daran anschließen damit die Lüfter Synchron laufen oder besser normal am Mainboard? (Die Lüftersteuerung ist PWM fähig, hat also 4 Stecker und nicht nur 3 wie für gewöhnliche Gehäuselüfter)


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Die 450W werden reichen. 

1. Der PC prüft vorher noch einiges, das gehört ggf. zum Booten dazu - evlt kannst du im BIOS einen Schnell-Boot-Modus aktivieren. Dann hast du aber den Nachteil, dass der PC vlt so schnell das Booten von Windows startet, dass du bei Bedarf nicht schnell genug ins BIOS kommt.
2. das musst du selber testen. Es kann sein, dass du es per Mainboard-Steuerung besser ansteuern kannst und der PC dann leiser arbeitet. Wenn die automatische Steuerung aber schon leise ist, dann lass es ruhig so.


----------



## Hias_147 (31. Juli 2019)

Ok und noch eine Frage. Als ich den Kühler montiert habe, musste ich den nochmal runternehmen weil er falsch drauf war, obwohl schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf war. Jetzt war die Wärmeleitpaste ein bisschen verschmiert.
Ich höre manchmal auch im Idle den Lüfter aufheulen, muss aber erst rausfinden ob es die Gehäuselüfter sind oder der CPU Lüfter. (Müsste dann wohl im Bios die Lüfterkurve einstellen oder?)
Aber kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die CPU die Wärme jetzt nicht mehr so gut an den Kühlkörper überträgt, da die Wärmeleitpaste nicht voll aufliegt? Soll ich vorsichsthalber den Kühler neu montieren mit neuer WLP? Oder bin ich einfach empfindlich, weil ich ja jetzt den Boxed Kühler verwende und der nicht so gut kühl (den ich aber wegen der Optik nur ungerne tauschen würde) und vorher einen dicken von Thermalright hatte. Last-Lautstärke ist kein Problem für mich, aber im Idle stört es mich halt etwas.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Ok und noch eine Frage. Als ich den Kühler montiert habe, musste ich den nochmal runternehmen weil er falsch drauf war, obwohl schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf war. Jetzt war die Wärmeleitpaste ein bisschen verschmiert.
> Ich höre manchmal auch im Idle den Lüfter aufheulen, muss aber erst rausfinden ob es die Gehäuselüfter sind oder der CPU Lüfter. (Müsste dann wohl im Bios die Lüfterkurve einstellen oder?)
> Aber kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die CPU die Wärme jetzt nicht mehr so gut an den Kühlkörper überträgt, da die Wärmeleitpaste nicht voll aufliegt? Soll ich vorsichsthalber den Kühler neu montieren mit neuer WLP? Oder bin ich einfach empfindlich, weil ich ja jetzt den Boxed Kühler verwende und der nicht so gut kühl (den ich aber wegen der Optik nur ungerne tauschen würde) und vorher einen dicken von Thermalright hatte. Last-Lautstärke ist kein Problem für mich, aber im Idle stört es mich halt etwas.



Da musst du mal mit Tools nachsehen, ob es die CPU oder die Grafikkarte ist, die "aufheult". Es kann auch sein, dass die Grafikkarte wegen des engen Gehäuses nach einer Weile auch ohne Last GANZ knapp an die Grenze kommt, wo die Lüfter ein wenig mehr drehen.


----------



## Hias_147 (31. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Grafikkarte ist es denke ich mal nicht (obwohl sie wirklich aussieht, als würde sie in dem Gehäuse nicht viel Luft bekommen), denn die läuft auf 30-35 Grad im Idle, der Prozessor hingegen auf ~50..


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Also die Grafikkarte ist es denke ich mal nicht (obwohl sie wirklich aussieht, als würde sie in dem Gehäuse nicht viel Luft bekommen), denn die läuft auf 30-35 Grad im Idle, der Prozessor hingegen auf ~50..


 Das ist auf jeden Fall zu viel - keine Ahnung, ob es dann reicht, die Paste zu erneuern. Der AMD-Kühler ist halt nicht so leise.


----------



## Hias_147 (1. August 2019)

Okay ich habe mal eine neue WLP bestellt und werde die dann mal auftragen, sonst muss ich wohl noch einen eigenen Kühler besorgen falls keine besserung auftritt. Die 50 Grad im idle kamen mir schon hoch or, was ist denn normal?

Recht viel Auswahl gibt es ja nicht, max 165mm Höhe und RGB Beleuchtung möchte ich schon haben, wie wäre es denn mit dem: https://geizhals.at/cooler-master-h...ion-rr-212s-20pc-r1-a1906325.html?hloc=at&v=e ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Okay ich habe mal eine neue WLP bestellt


 also, ich weiß nicht, was du da jetzt bezahlt hast, aber da hättest du auch direkt nen 20€-Kühler bestellen können  



> und werde die dann mal auftragen


 Aber nur ganz wenig - es gibt rel. dünne Paste, die macht man nur hauchdünn drauf. Es gibt dicke Paste, da geht das gar nicht - die kann man aber kurz unter heißes Wasser halten (also die Tube  ), damit sie etwas besser zu verteilen ist - ansonsten kann es ähnlich wie Knetmasse sein, so dass du an einer Stelle, wo du Paste ein wenig dünner machen willst, gleich die halbe Fläche ungewollt wieder pastefrei machst.



> , sonst muss ich wohl noch einen eigenen Kühler besorgen falls keine besserung auftritt. Die 50 Grad im idle kamen mir schon hoch or, was ist denn normal?


 Schwer zu sagen, ich kenn eher die "guten" Kühler, da sind es dann unter 40 bei normalen Raumtemperaturen. 

Es kann beim AMD-Kühler aber vlt normal sein. Denn ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Lüfter seitens Mainboard eingestellt ist - es kann sein, das unter 50 Grad fast gar nicht drehen soll und ab 50 Grad dann deutlich mehr Gas gibt, und weil der AMD-Kühler nicht so gut ist, geht es bei der geringen Drehzahl dauernd auf knapp über 50 Grad - dann gibt er Gas, es geht auf 45, der dreht zurück. Dann wieder 50, Gas geben usw usw  -  da könnte es helfen, dass er bis 50 Grad schneller dreht, aber nicht VIEL schneller als bei der Voreinstellung. 

zB wenn er aktuell bis 50 Grad nur auf 30% dreht, ab 50 Grad direkt 70% => vlt. einfach bis 50 Grad auf 40% drehen lassen, und schon bleibt er auch stets unter 50 und ist halt dauernd ETWAS lauter als jetzt, aber das nervende Hin und Her fällt weg.




> Recht viel Auswahl gibt es ja nicht, max 165mm Höhe und RGB Beleuchtung möchte ich schon haben, wie wäre es denn mit dem: https://geizhals.at/cooler-master-h...ion-rr-212s-20pc-r1-a1906325.html?hloc=at&v=e ?


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz - zum einen "darf" es der schnöde AMD-Kühler sein, zum anderen aber "muss" ein möglicher neuer "gut aussehen" ?    der würde natürlich gehen, es gibt aber auch noch ein paar mehr. Zb der hier https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-ben-...b-84000000152-a1719494.html?hloc=de#offerlist  und das wäre schon ein recht guter, mit dem man ein wenig übertakten könnte.

Hinzu kommt, dass du auch einen Kühler ohne RGB nehmen, aber einen RGB-Lüfter separat besorgen und draufsetzen kannst.


----------



## Hias_147 (1. August 2019)

Ich hab die bestellt für 6,99€: https://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-MX-4-G...keywords=mx-4&qid=1564691636&s=gateway&sr=8-4
Denke aber, dass ich die dann gleich zurücksenden werde und den Kühler, den ich bestellt habe montieren werde: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07H9JL1P8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
(Der hat auch eine TDP von 150W, ist also gleichwertig mit dem, den du verlinkt hast oder? Sieht auch eigentlich fast gleich aus bis auf das andere Logo)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz - zum einen "darf" es der schnöde AMD-Kühler sein, zum anderen aber "muss" ein möglicher neuer "gut aussehen" ?    der würde natürlich gehen, es gibt aber auch noch ein paar mehr. Zb der hier https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-ben-...b-84000000152-a1719494.html?hloc=de#offerlist  und das wäre schon ein recht guter, mit dem man ein wenig übertakten könnte.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass du auch einen Kühler ohne RGB nehmen, aber einen RGB-Lüfter separat besorgen und draufsetzen kannst.


Naja so schnöde ist der AMD Kühler ja nicht, ich finde ihn eigentlich optisch ganz toll und er passt auch gut ins System https://www.amazon.com/Wraith-Cooler-Processor-AM4-Connector/dp/B07GKRR5WR
Aber ich denke mit dem Cooler Master den ich bestellt habe bin ich dann ganz gut bedient.
Ich habe heute schon ein bisschen probiert, manuell mit der Lüfterkurve herumspielen aber hab es eher schlimmer gemacht als besser. Die "Silent" Einstellung im Bios hat auch nicht viel Besserung gebracht.
Wenn ich das neue Netzteil einbaue werde ich auch gleich noch zwei 140mm Lüfter die ich noch von meinem alten Gehäuse habe an der Front einbauen, vielleicht wird es dann auch besser weil dann habe ich 2x 140mm vorne zusätzlich zu dem 120mm hinten und 120mm oben, die schon montiert waren.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, ich kenn eher die "guten" Kühler, da sind es dann unter 40 bei normalen Raumtemperaturen.


Ich habe auch im Internet gelesen, dass die AMD 2700X und 3700X bei vielen nicht recht unter 45°C im Idle runtergehen. Vielleicht ist das ja normal und ich muss mich einfach noch ein bisschen mit der Lüfterkurve spielen.
Mit Last-Temperaturen habe ich ja jetzt auch kein Problem, die CPU geht unter Volllast auch nicht über 80°C mit meinem momentanen Setup also es ist eigentlich nur die Idle-Lautstärke die mich stört.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch im Internet gelesen, dass die AMD 2700X und 3700X bei vielen nicht recht unter 45°C im Idle runtergehen. Vielleicht ist das ja normal und ich muss mich einfach noch ein bisschen mit der Lüfterkurve spielen.
> Mit Last-Temperaturen habe ich ja jetzt auch kein Problem, die CPU geht unter Volllast auch nicht über 80°C mit meinem momentanen Setup also es ist eigentlich nur die Idle-Lautstärke die mich stört.


 ja gut, das kann sein, dass sie nicht kühler werden - aber dann muss es an der Kurve liegen, oder der Box-Lüfter ist halt laut.  

Der Kühler, den Du bestellt hast, ist ein anderer als der, den ich nannte. Aber die sind sich recht ähnlich.

Mit Gehäuselüftern sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben - zu viele Lüfter stören sich ggf. so sehr, dass es am Ende schlechter ist als einfach nur vorne unten sowie hinten oben je ein einziger Lüfter.


----------



## Hias_147 (3. August 2019)

So der Kühler  und das Netzteil sind heute gekommen. 
Den Kühler konnte ich ohne Probleme montieren und der PC ist jetzt auch super leise.
Nur mit dem Corsair sfx Netzteil habe ich noch ein Problem. Das 24pin ATX Kabel ist um ein paar cm zu kurz und jetzt kann ich das Netzteil nicht an seinem normalen Platz verschrauben. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Kabelführungsrouten ausprobiert aber es geht sich immer um ein kleines Stück nicht aus. Ich habe mal dem corsair support geschrieben, vielleicht können die mir irgendwie entgegenkommen und ansonsten muss ich mir wohl noch so ein extra kabel von einem corsair atx netzteil bestellen die sauteuer sind  
Ist es schlimm, wenn das netzteil für ein paar Tage frei herumsteht und nicht verschraubt ist? Der Netzteillüfter bekommt natürlich genug Luft.


----------



## fud1974 (3. August 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn das netzteil für ein paar Tage frei herumsteht und nicht verschraubt ist? Der Netzteillüfter bekommt natürlich genug Luft.



Solange der nicht im Dreck/in der Nähe von Flüssigkeiten steht und nix einsaugt fällt mir kein Grund ein warum das ein Problem sein sollte.

Manche Leute bauen doch Mainbords zum Testen auch einfach frei auf ohne Gehäuse, da stehen die Netzteile dann auch frei rum über Tage.. insofern..


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2019)

Möglicherweise ist es zu kurz, da ein Gehäuse, in das ein SFX-Modell gehört, normalerweise natürlich kleiner als Deines ist, was ja an sich schon µATX-Format hat. 

Wenn Corsair nicht helfen will, dann kannst du auch einfach eine Verlängerung bestellen: https://www.amazon.de/Nanoxia-900100024-ATX-Verlängerungskabel-Schwarzer-Einzelsleeve/dp/B0073TYIEU


----------



## Hias_147 (3. August 2019)

Mal schauen was die schreiben, ich bestelle es einfach mal und falls die sich melden kann ich es bei Amazon ja eh problemlos zurücksenden.
Die Verlängerung stecke ich dann ans Mainboard und das Kabel vom Netzteil weg in die Verlängerung oder? Und da ist es auch egal, welchen Hersteller ich nehme oder?
Ansonsten finde ich das Netzteil super, denn vorher mit dem ATX Netzteil hatte ich einen riesigen Kabelsalat drin und jetzt wirkt es schön und aufgeräumt, es geht sich auch alles schön, wenn auch knapp, mit der Länge aus - bis eben auf das 24 pin Kabel. Außerdem glaube ich ist es auch gut für die GPU, denn das ATX Netzteil hat ja den gesamten Platz unterhalb ausgefüllt und da war fast keine Luft und jetzt bekommt die von unten auch mehr Luft. (Die Axiallüfter blasen ja nach oben oder?)

Mit der Lautstärke habe ich jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme mehr, auch unter CPU Volllast bleibt alles schön leise. Nur die Idle Temperatur geht immer noch nicht recht unter 45°C aber das wird wohl am Prozessor selber liegen.
Die zwei 140mm Lüfter an der Front haben bisher auch keine negativen Auswirkungen gezeigt, eher ist es sogar besser für die GPU also lasse ich sie einfach mal drinnen weil im alten Gehäuse brauche ich sie ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die schreiben, ich bestelle es einfach mal und falls die sich melden kann ich es bei Amazon ja eh problemlos zurücksenden.
> Die Verlängerung stecke ich dann ans Mainboard und das Kabel vom Netzteil weg in die Verlängerung oder? Und da ist es auch egal, welchen Hersteller ich nehme oder?


 ja - ein "Markenhersteller" wie Nanoxia hat halt ggf. stabiliere/schönere Kabel. Es gibt zB auch billigere, das sind die Stecker/Buchsen dann halt in diesem halbtransparenten weiß, und die Kabel in ihren "natürlichen" Farben und nicht alles "schön schwarz" einheitlich. So zB https://www.amazon.de/DeLock-Stromkabel-ATX-24-polig-3m/dp/B006DYUN4A 

Du kannst entweder die Verlängerung ans Board und dann das netzteilkabel an die Buchse der Verlängerung machen, oder aber du machst die Verlängerung vorher schon ans Netzteil-Kabel dran, damit es quasi "länger" wird. Was besser ist, hängt davon ab, wie leicht/schwer es ist, die Kabel beim Gehäuse durch die Durchführungen zu stecken.


----------



## Hias_147 (7. August 2019)

So, die Verlängerungskabel sind gestern angekommen, ich hab alles nochmal neu verkabelt und jetzt sitzt alles fest an seinem Platz und ist aufgeräumt. Ich musste die Delock Verlängerungskabel aber in Rot bestellen, da Schwarz bei Amazon selber gerade nicht lieferbar war und es auch sonst keine schöne Alternative in dem Preisbereich gab.

Das System läuft super, bis auf den langen Bootvorgang der mich etwas stört aber da kann man wohl nichts machen, da es am Mainboard/BIOS/Chipsatz liegt. Lt. Gigabyte:
_"Dies ist der Kompatibilität der CPU Vielfalt geschuldet.
Da dieses Modell so gut wie alle AM4 CPUs unterstützt, braucht das Bios 16-25 Sekunden (Je nach Hardware Konfiguration) zum durchlaufen aller Codes und Einstellungen.
Danach wird der Windowsstart durchgeführt.
Ihr GIGABYTE-Team"_

Vielleicht schafft ein zukünftiges Bios Update Abhilfe.
Jetzt muss nur noch eine gescheite RX 5700 XT rauskommen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Ich plane, eventuell einen zweiten Monitor anzuschaffen, jedoch nicht für Gaming sondern für Produktives. 
Aktuell verwende ich den Acer XF270HU (https://www.acer.com/ac/de/DE/content/model/UM.HX0EE.A01), 27 Zoll 1440p 144Hz Freesync.
Der zweite wäre nur für Dinge wie Browserfenster, Excel Tabellen, etc.
Muss ein zweiter Monitor dann auch die selben Features und Auflösung bieten oder kann ich zB auch einfach einen günstigen 1080p Monitor mit 60 Hz und ohne Freesync anschließen, ohne dass die Leistung des Hauptmonitors dadurch beeinträchtigt wird? Oder soll ich mir lieber den selben Monitor nochmal kaufen, um ihn evtl. auch für Gaming zu verwenden? Wobei ich denke, dass eine einzelne RX 5700 XT dafür dann sowieso zu schwach ist in WQHD.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2019)

Also, ich bin nicht sicher, ob 60Hz vs 144Hz ein Problem werden WENN der zweite Monitor dann auch beim Gamen parallel an ist. Wenn er aus ist, wäre es sicher kein Problem. 


Wegen des Bootens: evlt. bootet der PC schneller, wenn du ihn nicht ganz runterfährst, sondern nur in den Energiesparmodus/Ruhestand. Das kann zwar nach einer Weile zu "Müll" im System führen, aber vlt kann man den PC ja 1x pro Woche ganz runterfahren und ansonsten nur "Ruhezustand" ?


----------



## Hias_147 (3. September 2019)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage bzgl. Stromverbrauch.

Ich hatte noch ein altes Energiemessgerät für die Steckdose rumliegen, an dieses habe ich den PC mal angeschlossen. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007459MH6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jetzt zeigt mir das unter Last aber einen Energieverbrauch von 700 Watt an?! Kann das stimmen oder muss ich das irgendwie umrechnen oder so?
Das Netzteil liefert ja nur 450 Watt.
Die GPU (Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ Limited Edition, nicht übertaktet da die Karte keinen höheren Takt als die 1450 von Werk aus mitmacht) verbraucht laut Spezifikation 230W, der Ryzen 3700X 65W. Und ich denke mal nicht, dass die anderen Komponenten großartig viel mehr verbrauchen.
Im GPU-Z schwankt die GPU only Power Draw unter Last zwischen 150 und 210W, der Ryzen geht laut PCMark auch auf bis zu 100W hoch, kommt wohl auf einen Gesamtverbrauch von max. 350 Watt für das gesamte System aber nicht die angezeigten 700?!

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt eine RX 5700 XT (wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist) einbauen soll oder ob nicht das Netzteil dann zu unterdimensioniert ist und ich lieber doch eine RTX 2070 Super nehme (obwohl ich ja eigentlich kein Fan von Nvidia bin).
Die 5700 XT ist aber auch mit 220 Watt angegeben, evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr durch Overclocking aber was ich so in Test gelesen habe geht der gesamte Systemverbrauch eigentlich eh nie über 400 Watt und das mit Intel Prozessoren, die ja auch mehr Strom brauchen als ein Ryzen 3700X oder?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage bzgl. Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Ich hatte noch ein altes Energiemessgerät für die Steckdose rumliegen, an dieses habe ich den PC mal angeschlossen. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007459MH6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Jetzt zeigt mir das unter Last aber einen Energieverbrauch von 700 Watt an?! Kann das stimmen oder muss ich das irgendwie umrechnen oder so?


 das kann echt nicht sein, oder aber es ist der absolute Maximalwert - da kann es passieren, dass für einen winzigen Moment mal viel Watt anfallen. Vor allem falls das auch noch Monitor und Boxen mit erfasst.





> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt eine RX 5700 XT (wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist) einbauen soll oder ob nicht das Netzteil dann zu unterdimensioniert ist und ich lieber doch eine RTX 2070 Super nehme (obwohl ich ja eigentlich kein Fan von Nvidia bin).
> Die 5700 XT ist aber auch mit 220 Watt angegeben, evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr durch Overclocking aber was ich so in Test gelesen habe geht der gesamte Systemverbrauch eigentlich eh nie über 400 Watt und das mit Intel Prozessoren, die ja auch mehr Strom brauchen als ein Ryzen 3700X oder?


  Die 5700 XT verbraucht im Schnitt nur wenig mehr als eine RX 580, eine RX 590 zB verbraucht mehr.


----------



## Hias_147 (3. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das kann echt nicht sein, oder aber es ist der absolute Maximalwert - da kann es passieren, dass für einen winzigen Moment mal viel Watt anfallen. Vor allem falls das auch noch Monitor und Boxen mit erfasst.


Achso kann es sein, dass es den Strom von den Nachbarsteckdosen auch mit erfasst? Weil dort wo ich messe ist nur der PC eingesteckt. Oder kann es sein, dass zB das Netzteil einen Fehler hat? Weil ein 450W Netzteil dürfte ja normal gar nicht in der Lage sein, konstant 700W ohne Fehler mit Strom zu versorgen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu testen?
Das sind nämlich nicht nur kurze Spitzen sondern im Lastbetrieb zeigt es dauernd zw. 600 und 700W an. Gleichzeitig verbraucht die GPU aber laut GPU-Z nur "normale" Werte, also idR nicht mehr als 200W und ein Ryzen 3700X mit einer TDP von 65W wird wohl auch nicht bis zu 500 Watt verschlingen. Weil wenn ich mein jetztiges System mit allen Komponenten, also auch Lüfter, Kühler, Festplatten, Ram, etc. bei pcpartpicker eingebe zeigt es mir einen maximalen Wattverbrauch von 295W an.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2019)

Hias_147 schrieb:


> Achso kann es sein, dass es den Strom von den Nachbarsteckdosen auch mit erfasst? Weil dort wo ich messe ist nur der PC eingesteckt. Oder kann es sein, dass zB das Netzteil einen Fehler hat? Weil ein 450W Netzteil dürfte ja normal gar nicht in der Lage sein, konstant 700W ohne Fehler mit Strom zu versorgen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu testen?
> Das sind nämlich nicht nur kurze Spitzen sondern im Lastbetrieb zeigt es dauernd zw. 600 und 700W an. Gleichzeitig verbraucht die GPU aber laut GPU-Z nur "normale" Werte, also idR nicht mehr als 200W und ein Ryzen 3700X mit einer TDP von 65W wird wohl auch nicht bis zu 500 Watt verschlingen. Weil wenn ich mein jetztiges System mit allen Komponenten, also auch Lüfter, Kühler, Festplatten, Ram, etc. bei pcpartpicker eingebe zeigt es mir einen maximalen Wattverbrauch von 295W an.


Ich denke dann eher, dass das Messgerät ne Macke hat. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, dann frag mal beim örtlichen Stromanbieter, ob die Messgeräte verleihen, oder vlt gibt es einen Bekannten, der ein gutes Messgerät hat.


----------



## Hias_147 (13. September 2019)

So. Meine Red Devil RX 5700 XT ist nun auch endlich angekommen, somit ist mein System fertig.

Da es ja doch eine eher große Karte für so ein kleines Gehäuse ist, wollte ich fragen ob die Temperaturen so eh nicht bedenklich sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nach 4 Std. GPU und CPU Volllast Stresstest.

Kühler als im Referenzdesign ist es allemal, aber halt naturgemäß etwas wärmer als sonst in Tests zu der Karte zu lesen ist.
(OC Bios, Powerlimit ist dabei um 20% erhöht, max. GPU Takt auf 2150, Speichertakt auf Auto)
Die Lüfter müssen zwar etwas lauter drehen als normal, ich finde die Lautstärke aber immer noch absolut erträglich, ist sogar leiser als meine alte Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ unter Last.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2019)

Die 5700er "dürfen" sehr heiß werden. Sollte es ZU viel sein, taktet sie eh runter. Hier https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08...chnitt_temperaturen_bei_identischer_gpu_power   kannst du sehen, dass die Temp ganz "normal" auf um die 85 gehen kann, im Hotspot auch über 100. Und das bei Custom-Kühlungen.


----------

